# Meerforellenfänge November 2006



## grobro (29. Oktober 2006)

Ich hoffe es wird für alle ein toller Monat!

Viel Spass!


----------



## BennyO (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

laut Angelwoche schient es mit den Meefos besser zu werden. Meistens sind sie nur sehr klein und gefärbt.


Gruß Benny


----------



## der_Jig (2. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

Seatrout und ich waren heute los...

Seebadeanstalt Düsternbrook

16-18 Uhr...

Seatrout einen Anfasser, ich nichts...

Köder: Salty und Spöki

Geiler Abend, arschkalt


----------



## BennyO (2. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

Hauptsache ihr hattet Spaß. Ich habe selber erst 2 mal auf die Mefos gefischt. Habe beides mal keine bekommen aber mir hat es trotzdem spaß gemacht. Werde mich dieses Jahr mehr mit dem Thema beschäftigen und es immer weiter probieren, bis ich meine erste(n) bekomme.


Geuß Benny


----------



## saeboe (3. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

War am Di. mal wieder los. 
Ort: Weißenhaus
Wasser: warm und trübe 
Wind: SSW 6-7 
Köder:FliFi
Fisch: 1 x Barsch ca. 35 cm sonst nix 

Sonstiges: Ein weiterer Fliegenfischer konnte éine 52er 
erbeuten. Der Fisch durfte aber wieder schwimmen, da er braun war.


----------



## Dr. Komix (4. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

Moin Moin,

Ich werde dann auch mal am Sionntag losziehen. Ich wollt eigentlich am Sonntag nach Flügge, aber es ist Windstärke 6 aus West angesagt. 
Meine Frage ist: 
Ist der Wind zu stark? Windstärke 6 direckt ins Gesicht?
Welchen Strand würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Wer hat lust mit mir mal die Wobbler und Blinker ans andere Ufer zu feuern?
Schreib doch mal per mail. Ich könnte auch noch 2 Leute aus Nord Hamburg mitnehmen! Alleine ist ja immer langweilig. 
Oder anrufen 0162 21 68 344. Sons fahre ich alleine und dann ärgert ihr euch dass ihr nicht mit wart.


----------



## BennyO (4. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

Falls du dann gehst ein dickes Petri.


Gruß Benny


----------



## marioschreiber (4. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*



saeboe schrieb:


> War am Di. mal wieder los.
> Ort: Weißenhaus
> Wasser: warm und trübe
> Wind: SSW 6-7
> ...



Warst du das, in der Mitte zwischen Parkplatz und Spitze ?
Hast du zeitweise mit der Zweihand gefischt ?
Ich hab kurz hinter den Booten "gewedelt" .


----------



## Bulli (4. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*



marioschreiber schrieb:


> Warst du das, in der Mitte zwischen Parkplatz und Spitze ?
> Hast du zeitweise mit der Zweihand gefischt ?
> Ich hab kurz hinter den Booten "gewedelt" .


 

Kurz hinter den booten? ist doch schonzeit  und man muß 200m abstand von einläufen halten oder nicht?


----------



## marioschreiber (4. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

Ich meinte vom Parkplatz aus gesehen ! 
Das sind über 200 Meter !


----------



## Bulli (4. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*



marioschreiber schrieb:


> Ich meinte vom Parkplatz aus gesehen !
> Das sind über 200 Meter !


 

wollte dich auch nicht angreifen damit !


----------



## marioschreiber (4. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

Nee nee, kein Problem !
Ich hab mich auch etwas kompliziert ausgedrückt.

Hättest ja genausogut Recht haben können.

Also: Im Bereich des Einlaufes am Parkplatz in WH ist eine Schutzzone von 200 Metern zu allen Seiten eingerichtet !


----------



## Frostbeule (5. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

Moin Moin.

Gestern in Katharinenhof gewesen, war einer der wenigen Ecken wo noch einigermaßen klares Wasser war.
Gleich zu Beginn eine 45er auf Wobbler, dann nichts mehr. Waren einige Bellyboater draussen,konnte jedoch nicht erkennen ob die erfolgreich waren - ich denke weniger.Abends noch auf Dorsche probiert - kein Biss.


----------



## Fischbox (5. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

Wo: Flensburger (Außen-)Förde
Wer: Hanhjr und die Fischbox
Wann: 3.11. 0730-1200  1500-1800
Wasser: 12°C sehr hoch und sehr trüb
Wind: 2-3 West
Fänge: Nicht ein Schwanz
Besonderheiten: ein schöner Morgen...










 und absolut geniale Mondstimmung am Abend...:l


----------



## Fischbox (5. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

Wo: Flensburger (Außen-)Förde
Wer: Hanhjr und die Fischbox
Wann: 4.11. 0745-1200 
Wasser: 12°C normal, Sichttiefe ca. 1Meter
Wind: 2-3 West
Fänge: Achim: 1 Nachläufer Fischbox: 1 Anfasser und eine gut 50er wunderschöne Braune (im Wasser abgehakt)
Köder: siehe Foto
Besonderheiten: Nach hammerharten Drill hatte ich noch einen mir unbekannten Fisch gefangen. Ich tippe mal auf Aalmutter.











Hat Appetit auf mehr gemacht...#6


----------



## gerwinator (5. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

geile fodos :m 
bei solchen lichtschauspielen am strand hab ich meine kamera immer nich dabei, nur wenn mistwetter is ....#d 

auch wenn der fisch braun war: herrlicher fisch, ich geh sobald wie möglich auch wieder los |wavey:


----------



## Truttafriend (5. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*



Fischbox schrieb:


> Besonderheiten: Nach hammerharten Drill hatte ich noch einen mir unbekannten Fisch gefangen. Ich tippe mal auf Aalmutter.



Und ich auf eine Grundel  

Einen coolen Trip habt ihr gehabt #6


----------



## HD4ever (5. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

klasse pics !!!  :k  #6


----------



## BennyO (5. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

Glückwunsch


Gruß Benny


----------



## Dr. Komix (5. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

So war dann unterwegs wie angekündigt.

In Flügge sind mir die Blinker um die Ohren geflogen da starker Wind von forne!|uhoh:

Na ja dann Karhrainhof und Staberhuk.
Na ja das Wasser war so trübe:v. Kein Anfasser, kein Fisch. Soweit ich mitbekommen habe lief es bei den anderen 
Spinnfischerfreunden auch nicht. Na ja eine Spritztur von 350km gemach und auch noch meine Rute gebrochen. Driekt amn der Steckverbindung. 
Na ja morgen auf die MS Forelle. Morgen gibts Fisch:m

Dr. K


----------



## BennyO (6. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

Na dann mal dickes Petri.
Hoffentlich klappt e smit dme Fisch


Gruß Benny


----------



## Bellyboater (6. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

@ Fischbox

Na dann ein dickes Petri. Ich hoffe die Grundel hat geschmeckt|supergri


----------



## Fischbox (6. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> ... Ich hoffe die Grundel hat geschmeckt|supergri



Erstklassig#6!!! Hab sie im Salzmantel mit einer zusätzlichen Kräuterfüllung zubereitet. Kann ich wirklich nur empfehlen...


----------



## MxkxFxsh (6. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

@ Fischbox

Hast Du sie vorher entgrätet oder solange gegart bis die Gräten weich sind??
:q :q


----------



## Marcus van K (7. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

Moin Kollegen
hier nochmal n nachtrag von mir.

Wann:  3.11
Wo:  Bojendorf bis fast Westmarkelsdorf wo die Steinpackungen
beginnen und wieder zurück also von 730 bis 1600
Wasser: leicht angetrübt mit 4 aus nord west später mit 2
Köder: Blinker 
Wetter: Bewölkt und Sonne
Fisch: Nix, nicht einen Zupfer aber na ja war n schöner Tag

Bes. Denke mal die Meisten Mefos sind noch voll im Laichgeschäfft und deshalb nicht anzutreffen........


----------



## BennyO (7. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

Ist ja nciht so toll gelaufen aber hauptsache man hatte Spaß.


Gruß Benny


----------



## mefohunter84 (7. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

Mensch Marcus, falsche Stelle!!! :q    :m 

Dat haste davon, wenn du abtrönig wirst! |kopfkrat  :q  #h


----------



## Byron (9. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

Hmm..das sieht ja hier ganz schön mau aus mit den Fangmeldungen - liegt wohl an dem überdurchschnittlich
warmen Herbst! Naja, es ist ja bald Dezember!


----------



## grobro (9. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

Moin, moin,

ich bin seit Montag auf Fehmarn bzw. in Grossenbrode.
Ich kann nur sagen, der Sturm macht das Wasser mehr als trübe und fischen ist kaum möglich.

Bisher habe ich noch keine Meerforelle gesehen seit Montag, und ca. 6 Angler, die ich getroffen habe berichten ähnliches.


Aber mehr dazu nächste Woche. Wasser hat übrigends 10 Grad.


----------



## Nordangler (9. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

So was vieleicht für die Mefoangler interessant ist.
War ja gestern mit dem Boot draußen und habe feststellen müßen, dass das Wasser endlich unter 10 Grad ist. 
Konnte 9 Grad messen.
Jetzt sollten die Mefos langsam wieder in Schwung kommen.

Sven


----------



## T4_Christian (9. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

Irgendwie komisch...
Im Herbst warten viele darauf, das das Wasser kälter wird...
aber wenn es dann so richtig kalt ist wird wieder auf wärmeres Wasser gohofft.
Der Fisch ist eigentlich immer da, man muß sich nur darauf einstellen und sich nur ein bisschen in die Lage versetzen wie und wann sich ein Fisch irgendwo an unserer Küste aufhält.
Will damit eigentlich nur sagen, ran ans Wasser und raus mit der Fliege / dem Blinker! 
Ist doch klar das die Fangmeldungen bald überproportional nach oben schnellen wenn es voller und voller wird. 
Also bis dahin viel Erfolg und genießt die "noch" ruhigen Stunden am Wasser!#h 
Hier noch ein paar Impressionen von den letzten Tagen.




Schönes kaltes Bierchen und einfach nur genießen..




Mefo kurz vor der Handlandung..




auch wenn es mal "nur" ein Dorsch ist..

Ich hoffe ihr habt gesehen, das mich GraFrede zitiert hat und sein Kommentar dazu geschrieben hat...
und nicht ich!


----------



## goeddoek (9. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

Moin, Christian #h 


Tolle Fotos #6 

|schild-g  und Petri Heil :m


----------



## Dr. Komix (11. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

Moin Kollegen,

Ich war mit Marcus van K auf der Insel.
Na ja wir sind halt um 5.00 morgens in HH los und um 7.00 am Wasser zu sein. Na ja so wie man sich es halt vorstellt.
Wellen Top, Wasser Top, Wind und Sonne auch. Und das beste kein anderer in der Nähe!:g

Also blech  an die Rute und ans Wasser!
Ja und es tat sich nichts! Auch ein Strandwechsel gegen Mittag und alle Möglichkeiten an Wobblern/Blinkern. Na und Nichts#q.
Hab dann meinen Deoroller gewechselt und die linke und rechte Socke gewechselt. Nichts tat sich nichts.
Bei den anderen Kollegen tat sich auch nicht. Na ja nur noch 235 Würfe dann hab ich meine 1000 voll. Dann knallts richtig.

Gruß,  Dr. K


----------



## GraFrede (11. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*



T4_Christian schrieb:


> Irgendwie komisch...
> Im Herbst warten viele darauf, das das Wasser kälter wird...
> aber wenn es dann so richtig kalt ist wird wieder auf wärmeres Wasser gohofft.
> Der Fisch ist eigentlich immer da, man muß sich nur darauf einstellen und sich nur ein bisschen in die Lage versetzen wie und wann sich ein Fisch irgendwo an unserer Küste aufhält.
> ...


und dann gibt es angler, die das auch wissen und es nicht schreiben müssen, um sich zu profilieren. und dazu gehöre ich.|bla:|gutenach|stolz:
Nicht bös gemeint. ich fange schon die die ganze saison gut.


----------



## Gnilftz (12. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*



GraFrede schrieb:


> und dann gibt es angler, die das auch wissen und es nicht schreiben müssen, um sich zu profilieren. und dazu gehöre ich.|bla:|gutenach|stolz:
> Nicht bös gemeint. ich fange schon die die ganze saison gut.



Und mit Deinem letzten Satz profilierst Du Dich genauso... 

@ T4 Christian
Schöne Pixx! #6 
Ich hoffe, wir treffen uns mal wieder an der Kyste... :m


----------



## BennyO (12. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

Schöne Fotos


Gruß Benny


----------



## MeerforelleHRO (12. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

@T4_Christian
angels du mit  Fliege vor dem Blinker???? seh da eine Schlaufe
Gruss André


----------



## Dorschdiggler (12. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*



			
				GraFrede schrieb:
			
		

> und dann gibt es angler, die das auch wissen und es nicht schreiben müssen, um sich zu profilieren. und dazu gehöre ich.|bla:|gutenach|stolz:
> Nicht bös gemeint. ich fange schon die die ganze saison gut.



|uhoh: #d #d #d 

"spitzenmässiges" Statement.....

entweder ich fange und zeige es,
oder ich fange und halte einfach den Mund...

aber was Du da ablässt ist einfach nur völlig daneben.........

Hast Du eigentlich vor dem Schreiben mal ein klein wenig nachgedacht ??

Mit Sicherheit nicht #q


----------



## peter II (13. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

mal wieder zum Thema...
war schon wieder auf Als/ Dk bis heute Mittag.
wie vor zwei Wochen nur untermaßige Meerforellen, heute morgen noch eine wohl gefärbte größere kurz vor der Rutenspitze gebissen und direkt gesprungen und wech. Insgesamt viele Nachläufer.
Standen heute auch sehr dicht am Ufer die Fische, war allerdings auch "Hochwasser".
wasser: ca 10 Grad
Wind: Nordwest am Sonntag bei Sonne, Südwest heute bei Regen.


----------



## Fish&Chips (14. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

Wann: 10.11
Wo: Katharinenhof, rechts 500m
Wasser: ruhig, im Windschatten mit 3-4 aus westlicher Richtung
Köder: Blinker silber/grün
Wetter: Bewölkt und Sonne
Fisch: Eine Mefo ab , 1 silberne Mefo 43cm wieder released. 
Besonderes: 1x in Katharinenhof. Bisse kamen erst in der Dämmerung. Belly Boat-Angler und weitere Spinnfischer vor Ort hatten nichts gefangen.


----------



## grobro (14. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*



Fish&Chips schrieb:


> Wann: 10.11
> Wo: Katharinenhof, rechts 500m
> Wasser: ruhig, im Windschatten mit 3-4 aus westlicher Richtung
> Köder: Blinker silber/grün
> ...


 

Grüss Dich,

ich war wie gesagt die ganze letzte Woche in Grossenbrode bzw. auf Fehmarn mit nem Kumpel zusammen.
Die 1000 Würfe haben wir mehr als weg!

Hatte noch keine Zeit den Bericht online zu stellen auf meine Seite, aber Fische gabs keine! Die Suppe um Fehmarn war 1 Woche lang nur braun und Katharinenhof und Staberdorf waren die einzigen Strände, die überhaupt zu befischen waren. Es war ja nie unter Wind 5 aus West oder Südwest.

Immerhin konnte ich neue Ausrüstung testen. 


Gruss Jörn


----------



## MefoProf (15. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

Moin

diesen Monat bin ich job- und witterungsbedingt (erst) zum 3 Mal los gewesen und das auch immer nur für max 2 std. Beim ersten Mal gab es nur eine untermassige auf weissen Stripper in 12 g mit Einzelhaken. Gestern war dann absolut tote Hose. Nix gesehen und nix gespürt. Heute verhielt es sich ähnlich wie gestern. Klares Wasser, leichter Wind und bewölkt mit Nieselregen. Hab zwar einen Fisch springen gesehen, aber kein Schwanz interessierte sich für meinen Köder. Ich glaub ich hab so ziemlich alles ausprobiert, was die Köderkiste hergab. Bin dann  ziemlich frustriert den Strand entlang zu meinem Fahrrad zurückgegangen, ohne noch mal die Angel auszuwerfen. Wenige Meter von der Stelle, wo mein Fahrrad lag, bemerkte ich einen Fisch an der Oberfläche, nur 7-8 Meter vom Ufer entfernt. Konnte den Fisch nicht sehen, aber ich tippte eher auf eine kleinere Mefo. Hab dann trotzdem mal dahin geworfen. Die Angel war ja noch einsatzbereit! Beim dritten Wurf war die Rute dann krumm. In einem halben Meter Wassertiefe und nur gut 5m vom Ufer entfernt, hatte sich eine blitzblanke 55' er meinen weissen Stripper einverleibt. Die Forelle reagierte mit einigen heftigen Fluchten, aber aufgrund der geringen Wassertiefe, gab es keine Sprünge und ich konnte den Fisch sicher und problemlos landen.|supergri


----------



## mefohunter84 (15. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

@ MefoProf

Na dann mal ein kräftiges  *Petri Heil*  zu diesem tollen Fisch und zu der Situation im allgemeinen. #6 
Unverhofft ist`s meistens am schönsten! :m


----------



## Nordangler (15. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

sauber MefoProf. Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Fisch.

Sven


----------



## donlotis (15. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

Kn[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]æk og br[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]æk! :c

Gruß donlotis 
[/FONT]


----------



## MefoProf (15. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

Danke. Das war - nach all den Fischen um die 40- mal wieder ein schönes Erfolgserlebnis. So kann es von mir aus weitergehen.#6

Am Wochenende steht jetzt aber erst einmal E-fischen auf dem Programm. Bin mal gespannt, was das lütte Bächlein so hergibt. Das erste Abfischen (in  einer anderen Au) gab 75  Mefos, davon 4 über 80.


----------



## elbtwister (15. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

auch von mir ein dickes petri:m .weiterhin viele dicke fische auf der geilen mefo-insel fyn.bin im nächsten frühjahr garantiert wieder vor ort|supergri.vieleicht trift man sich mal.

gruß elbtwister


----------



## MefoProf (15. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

Ziemlich unwahrscheinlich, dass man sich mal trifft, bei all den Kilometern Mefoküste.  Wo treibst du dich denn auf Fünen herum? Ich fische immer nur bei mir vor der "Haustür".


----------



## elbtwister (15. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

dieses jahr war enebaerodde angesagt .nächstes frühjahr höchstwarscheinlich raum kerteminde.


----------



## T4_Christian (16. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

Datum: 16.11.2006
Wo: westliche Ostsee
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: Salty, Snaps
Wassertiefe: 1-3m
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wind: S 4-5
Himmel: wolkenlos (mir pers.etwas zu klar)
Uhrzeit: 06:00 - 12:00 Uhr 
Wasserstand: etwas über normal
Wassertemperatur: 11 °C
Lufttemperatur: ~ 12 °C
Wer: Vatti und ich
Fisch: 1 schon leicht angefärbte von ca 45cm
Bemerkung: War trotzdem Traumhaft schön..#h


----------



## stefanwitteborg (16. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

...nice nice...


----------



## Kleber88 (16. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

Für mich sieht der Fisch fast nach einer Regenbogenforelle aus.

Schöner Fisch


----------



## Nordangler (16. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

T4 Christian schöne Pics. Müssen mal wieder zusammen los.

Sven


----------



## Fischbox (16. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

Vom allerfeinsten#6 

Bei solchen Fotos/Impressionen weiß man sofort, warum man so süchtig nach der genialen Atmosphäre beim Küstenfischen ist....:l 

...der Fisch ist auch ganz schick...


----------



## Malte (16. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

ich hab da mal ne frage!

die wasser temperatur messt ihr mit nem badewannentermometer oder?


----------



## Nordangler (16. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

Ich habe am Echolot ein Meßgerät?? Da ich regelmäßig rausfahre habe ich immer die Temperaturen.

Sven


----------



## mefohunter84 (16. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

Sauber Christian, #6 

Hat sich doch gelohnt. Und wirklich tolle Fotos für "uns" oben drein. Besten Dank und weiter viel Petrie Heil! :m  #h


----------



## GraFrede (16. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

Sage doch gleich norgaardholz. wad fürn geheimnis.|rolleyes


----------



## Fischbox (17. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

@Tausendschlau- Grafrede

Warum freue ich mich eigentlich immer so, wenn du hier deine geistigen Ergüsse zum besten gibst?|kopfkrat


----------



## Dorschdiggler (17. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*



Fischbox schrieb:


> @Tausendschlau- Grafrede
> 
> Warum freue ich mich eigentlich immer so, wenn du die hier deine geistigen Ergüsse zum besten gibtst?|kopfkrat




#6 

ist doch aber immer wieder sehr lustig Thomas :m #h #h #h #h #h


----------



## Gnilftz (17. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*



Fischbox schrieb:


> @Tausendschlau- Grafrede
> 
> Warum freue ich mich eigentlich immer so, wenn du die hier deine geistigen Ergüsse zum besten gibtst?|kopfkrat



#6 Du sprichst mir aus der Seele, Thomas!!! #6 
:q :q :q


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*



GraFrede schrieb:


> Sage doch gleich norgaardholz. wad fürn geheimnis.|rolleyes


 
Habe ich irgend etwas nicht mit bekommen???


uli


----------



## der_Jig (17. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

Datum: 17.11.2006
Wo: Kitzeberg
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: Hansen Flash schwarz-rot
Wassertiefe: 1-3m
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wind: 2-3 SW
Himmel: bedeckt
Uhrzeit: 10.00- 12:00 Uhr 
Wassertemperatur: 10 °C
Lufttemperatur: ~ 12 °C
Wer: Seatrout und ich
Fisch: ---
Bemerkung: War trotzdem Traumhaft schön..#h


----------



## priezel (17. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

Ich war heute abend mal wieder an Fl. Förde los. Hat echt Spaß gemacht, auch wenn ich mal wieder leer ausgegangen bin. Immerhin war Fisch da, es gab 2 Aussteiger und 1 Anfasser auf blau/silbernen bzw. schwarz/roten Snap.


----------



## Nordlicht (17. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

Heute, Staberhuk, Riff rechts, 15-17.30 uhr, nicht mal`n zupper.

Ein andere Mefo-Jäger hatte direkt auf der Spitze eine kleine Mefo.


----------



## Stokker (17. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Heute, Staberhuk, Riff rechts, 15-17.30 uhr, nicht mal`n zupper.
> 
> 
> Da haben die silbernen mal wieder Glück gehabt.....


----------



## MefoProf (19. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

Datum: 18.11.2006
Wo: Viby Au, Fünen
Wassertiefe: 0,5-1m
Grund: Sand- Lehm- und Steingrund
Wind: 2-3 SW
Himmel: bedeckt
Uhrzeit: 09.00- 17:00 Uhr 
Wassertemperatur: 10 °C
Lufttemperatur: ~ 12 °C
Fisch: ca 100 Stück von 5cm - 80 cm :q
Köder: E-Kescher


----------



## gerwinator (19. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

moin moin,

war heute auch endlich ma wieder los

wo: noer
wann: von 13:30 bis 16:00
wetter: leichter NO wind und schön eingeregnet hatte es sich...
wasser: klar und 10°
fisch: 2 anfasser, sons nüscht, die ganzen andren auch nüscht

joa, kurz vor 3 kam ein fischkutter und kleisterte die ganze strecke dicht. aber während er die netze ausgelegt hat, hatte ich die beiden anfasser. hab auch ziemlich strecke gemacht auf einer sandbank und wollte dann kurz raus weil die natur gerufen hat.... joa, bloß hab ich den streifen nich mehr wieder gefunden wo ich ins wasser bin und bin dann 10 minuten auf der sandbank rumgeeiert  hab nachher aber doch den "ausgang" gefunden, aber für kurze zeit dache ich ich muss schwimmen


----------



## Bulli (19. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

Datum: 17+19.11 
Wo:Hohwacht 
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen 
Köder: Salty und Spöket 
Wassertiefe: 0,5 - 3 m 
Grund: Leopardengrund 
Uhrzeit: 14.00 bis 16.30 
Wer: am 17. Ich und am 19. Vatti und ich 
Fisch:am 17. eine Untermaßige und am 19. eine Untermaßige von Vatti und ich eine ende 40 aber leider Braun von mir 
_________________


----------



## donlotis (19. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Fisch: ca 100 Stück von 5cm - 80 cm :q
> Köder: E-Kescher



Kamen denn auch noch andere Fische zum Vorschein außer Salmoniden?

Saludo donlotis


----------



## grenzi (19. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

Datum: 19.11.
Wo:Sierksdorf (Hansapark)
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen
Köder: More Silda
Wassertiefe: -  2,5 m
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wind: leichter aus NO
Himmel: die ganze zeit bedeckt und gep**** wie Sau 
Uhrzeit: 15.00 bis 16.45
Wer: meine Freundin und ich
Fisch: nix |gr:  4 oder 5 andere Angler waren auch noch da, bei denen schien aber auch nix los gewesen zu sein

Grüsse,
grenzi


----------



## MefoProf (19. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

@ Donlotis

Gab sonst nur noch ein paar kleine Rotaugen und einen Aal, aber die Au ist wirklich auch sehr klein. Im Sommer können dort nur wenige Fische überleben. Gab auch nur ganz wenige Bachforellen und diese waren auch keine Riesen. Am Wochenende davor wurde in der Brendeau gefischt. Da kamen auch ein paar Hechte und eine fette Refo an die Oberfläche.


----------



## donlotis (19. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Am Wochenende davor wurde in der Brendeau gefischt. Da kamen auch ein paar Hechte und eine fette Refo an die Oberfläche.



Und ich sag' noch: Ist nicht schlecht da. 

Nur Wurfkünstler muss man eben sein!! Also eigentlich kein Problem...

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Zacharias Zander (20. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

Konnte am Samstag meine erste massige silberblanke Mefo fangen!|supergriZwar ist sie mit 42cm nicht die aller grösste,aber ein Anfang ist schonmal gemacht!Gefischt haben wir an Fehmarns Nordküste,in der Nähe von Teichhof.Ich glaube ich werde jetzt öfters mal zum Mefo fischen fahren,habs erst 3 mal gemacht.Achso ne 33er wurde noch schonend releast!
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen 52893


----------



## petipet (20. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

Das finde ich toll. 

Gruß...Peter


----------



## peter II (20. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

Petri Heil zur ersten Forelle
bitte die Watjacke über die Wathose tragen und nicht so wie auf deinem Bild zu sehen


----------



## Malte (20. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

Glückwünsch erstmal!



peter II schrieb:


> Petri Heil zur ersten Forelle
> bitte die Watjacke über die Wathose tragen und nicht so wie auf deinem Bild zu sehen



Das stimmt, das könnte sogar ne nasse Buxen geben, 
auch wenn es nicht regnet!
Ich sag nur "Etwas höhere Wellen!"


----------



## Nordlicht (20. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

ist das an deinem finger ein verband oder so`n schutz den eigentlich brandungsangler haben ?


----------



## MefoProf (20. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

Einfach nur unglaublich! Gibt es am Fisch nix auszusetzen, wird jetzt auch noch an Kleidung oder ähnlichem herumkritisiert #d


----------



## Nordlicht (20. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

@ Prof
ich halte es eher für einen guten rat für nen anfänger und nicht für kritik..wenn du die postings von peter und malte meinst.

oder war meine frage kritik an irgendwas #t


----------



## Zacharias Zander (20. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

Wieso soll ich meine Watjacke nicht unter der Wathose tragen,wenn es nicht regnet?Ich geh eh nur bis zur Hüfte ins Wasser!Und ja der Fingerschutz ist vom Brandungsangeln,hatte eine Schnittwunde in den Finger,aber ist das nicht eigentlich völig egal,es geht hier doch um Mefos,oder nicht!?


----------



## havkat (20. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

Moin!

Jeder soll sich doch *bitte* so anziehen wie´s ihm genehm ist. 

@Zacharias

Petri zur Ersten! #6


----------



## theactor (20. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

HI,

Zuallerst: PETRI zur ersten!!!

Manchmal sind es die eigenen Erfahrungen, die einen veranlassen, solche Statements abzugeben. An der  Art der Formulierung liegt es dann wahrscheinlich, wie es aufgefasst wird...
Ich kann mich indes dem Rat nur anschließen.
So wurde ich in der Dämmerung von ungeahnten Wellen überrollt; wer weiß, wie es ausgegangen wäre, wäre die Watjacke (unten eng zugebunden) nicht _über_ der Wathose gewesen. Und von dem Falle eines unfreiwilligen Bades - etwa durch Ausrutschen- einmal abgesehen.
NATÜRLICH jeder wie er mag - aber ein nett (!) gemeinter Hinweis in die Richtung darf doch nun auch nicht "furchtbar" sein  

#h


----------



## MefoProf (20. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

@ Nordlicht

deinen Beitrag hatte ich auch nicht gemeint, das war ja nur ne ganz normale Frage. Klar ist das immer ne Frage der Verpackung, wenn Kritik geübt wird /Ratschläge erteilt werden etc. Hier ist die Verpackung nicht besonders toll gewesen und dazu noch fehl am Platz, da es hier ja um die Fänge gehen soll.


----------



## eddy (22. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

Zuallerst: PETRI zur ersten!!!#6 #6 #6 :q |wavey: #h 

So war auch mal wieder los|supergri  (nach 1 Jahr Pause, ganz schön lange):v 

Wann: 21.11.2006 09:00- 17:30 
Wo: WH 
Wer: ich + mein  Bruder
Wie: Watfischen
Köder: Blinker, Wobbler
Wasser: 10° C glasklar
Luft: 8 °C
Wind: um 4 aus S/SW
Wetter: bewölkt
Fische: ich eine 30er (releast), mein Bruder 3 kl. um die 35 ( longline releast)

War mal wieder toll die Rute in der Hand , das Wasser an der Wathose und die Blinker fliegenlassen#6  

Gruß Eddy


----------



## priezel (22. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

So, ich war heute morgen vor der Uni noch mal kurz los.

Wann: 22.11.2006, 7:00 - 10:00
Wo: Flensburger Innenförde
Wie: Watfischen
Köder: Blinker (Snaps)
Wasser: 10° C 
Luft: 4 °C
Wind: um 5 aus S/SW
Wetter: bewölkt
Fische: eine Gefärbte, ca. 45 cm (released), ein anderer Angler hatte nen schönen Dorsch über 60 cm.


----------



## MefoProf (23. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

Der heutige Tag brachte Regen und heftigen (ablandigen) Wind aus Südost. Ich hab mich trotz Daueregen für ein kurzes Stündchen am Strand entschieden, da der Hund so oder so mal raus musste und meine Frau Ruhe brauchte, um sich vorzubereiten. Das Wasser war glasklar und wurde vom Wind regelrecht aufs Meer hinaus gepeitscht. Der Strand war fast vollständig unter Wasser. Bereits im dritten Wurf zappelte eine 40 er an meinem weissen Stripper. Wenige Minuten später verlor ich eine in derselben Grösse im Drill. Hatte noch einen weiteren Biss, bevor ich dann mit eiskalten und klammen Fingern wieder nach bin.


----------



## Nordangler (23. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

Sauber MefoProf. Glückwunsch!!!!

Sven


----------



## donlotis (23. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

Felicitaciones..! :g Lass mich raten: Oberhalb des Fähranlegers? Oder doch mal wieder am Zaun? Tja, die Windrichtung stimmte diesmal wohl, aber anscheinend nicht das Wetter...

Gruß donlotis


----------



## MefoProf (23. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

@ Don Lotis

Der Wind kam genau richtig, aber falsch geraten. Tatort war diesmal  Per Thorauges Hotspot. Bin dort letzte Woche auch schon mal gewesen und hatte bei jedem Wurf Biss. Stellte sich dann aber heraus, dass das alles nur Fische um die 35 waren. Bin deshalb weitergezogen und hab noch eine am Zaun verloren. Bis zur Fähre tat sich dann allerdings nichts mehr. War aber schon ziemlich schattig und ungemütlich heute.


----------



## priezel (26. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

Wann: 26.11., 7:00 - 10:00
Wo: Flensburger Innenförde
Wie: Watangeln
Köder: Blinker
Wasser: 9°C
Luft: 8°C
Wind: SW 3
Wetter: leicht bewölkt
Fische: Fehlanzeige


----------



## Bluefish&Seatrout (27. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

Erstaunlich diese Menge an Fangmeldungen hier, dabei sind unsere Freunde doch schon wieder ganz aktiv. War jedenfalls am Freitag mal wieder los.

Wann: 24.11. 15.00 - 18.00 Uhr
Wo: Kieler Bucht
Angelart: Watfischen
Köder: Blinker, Wobbler
Wetter: heiter
Wind: S/SW 3-4
Wasser: klar
Luft: 8°
Wasser: 10°
Fische: Eine 30 - 35er released, mein Angelnachbar eine silberne 
von ca. 50 cm kurz vorm Kescher verloren

Außerdem noch einen Anfasser, keine Dorsche;+ - dafür aber angenehme Bedingungen.


----------



## Beifänger (27. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

Datum: 26.11.2006
Wo: Apenrader Bucht
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: Tripper 15g
Wassertiefe: 1-3 m
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wind: SSO 3-4
Himmel: leicht bewölkt
Uhrzeit: 13:30 - 17:00 Uhr
Wasser: klar 
Wasserstand: normal
Wassertemperatur: ca. 9°C
Lufttemperatur: ca. 10°C
Wer: ich
Fisch: 4x Meefo









tight lines!


----------



## Tobsn (27. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*



> Köder: Tripper 15g


 
Alter das muss ja ne echt abartige Sau sein, wenn die sich freiwillig einen Tripper genehmigt...

T


----------



## Carrie (27. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

Wo: nahe Sehlendorf
Wer: Mirko, Marco und Carrie 
Wann: 25.11.06 15:00-17:00 
Wasser: ruhige See, 9 Grad
Wind: SW
Köder: Rot-schwarzer Snap
Fänge: Wir standen wie folgt im Wasser: Mirko, carrie, Marco
nach einigen Würfen Mirko Biss... ein schöne Blanke dran, leider untermaßig. Durfte wieder schwimmen und Mami bescheid sagen gehen.
Ein paar Sekunden später: Carrie Biss, Mefo steigt kurz vor Landung wieder aus, war aber auch untermaßig. 
Minute später: Marco Biss... war wohl gerade maßig, aber auch sie stieg kurz vor Landung aus.

Dann war Sense. Mami kam leider nicht mehr vorbei. haben wohl einen Schwam erwischt  Dorsche sind leider nicht bsi zum Land gekommen.
Um 17:00 schleppten wir uns auch wieder aus dem Wasser da es schon fast dunkel war und wir ohne Kopflampen dann doch nicht weiterfischen wollten.... aber das nächste WE ist ja nicht weit fort....


----------



## goeddoek (27. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*



Tobsn schrieb:


> Alter das muss ja ne echt abartige Sau sein, wenn die sich freiwillig einen Tripper genehmigt...
> 
> T



Sie vermuten einen Selbstmord, Holmes ? |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## Beifänger (27. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*



Tobsn schrieb:


> Alter das muss ja ne echt abartige Sau sein, wenn die sich freiwillig einen Tripper genehmigt...
> 
> T





@Tobsn

falls Du hier einen Tippfehler meinerseits vermutest, so muss ich Dich leider enttäuschen. Die Dinger heissen nun mal so, dafür kann ich nichts. 

Guckst Du z.B. unter -->http://www.meerforellenblinker.de

TL


----------



## MefoProf (27. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

Der sieht ja (zumindest auf dem Foto) genauso aus, wie der Stripper. Der Name ist ja auch ziemlich ähnlich. Ist das ne Kopi des original Stripper zum gleichen Preis nur ein bisschen bunter?|kopfkrat  Einige der Modelle werden hier in DK in denselben Mustern als Stripper verkauft (von Hansen).


----------



## StephanS. (28. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

Hallo,

jetzt möchte ich auch mal einen Mefo Fang melden.

Datum: 21.11.2006
Wo: Kieler Förde
Angelmethode: Schleppen
Köder: Falkfish 16g
Wassertiefe: 10 m
Himmel: stark bewölkt
Wer: ich
Fisch: 1x Meefo ca. 55cm silber

Es war vermutlich ein reiner Glücksfall, da wir hauptsächlich mit Wurm geangelt haben. Also haben wir uns in der Kieler Förde treiben lassen. Da nicht viel los war habe ich verschiedenste Köder ausprobiert. Den Falkfish Blinker habe ich einfach auf Grund liegen lassen und so wurde er mit dem treibendem Boot hinterhergezogen. 
Plötzlich ein Biss, ganz anders als ein Dorsch, den ich erst bei dieser Angelmethode vermutete. Da sprang die Mefo auch schon das erste mal aus dem Wasser. Jetzt wurde ich doch etwas nervös, da mir in diesem Moment klar wurde, daß ich keinen Ketscher dabei hatte um sie sicher zu landen (Dieser ist beim Sturm vor ein paar Wochen, als wir unser Boot vom Strand bergen durften, abhanden gekommen. Das Boot wartet seitdem auf eine etwas größere Reparatur und wir fahren zur Zeit mit einem Segelboot.)

Egal dachte ich, gehst auf volles Risiko und hebst ihn einfach so über die Bordkante. Es hat funktioniert.:m


----------



## Tobsn (28. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*



> Zitat:
> Zitat von *Tobsn*
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich kenn das Teil als "STRIPPER" und als Tripper nur dies: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tripper Aber Du hast natürlich Recht, Tschuldi...

T


----------



## Trutta (28. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

Datum: 25-27.11.2006
Wo: Als + Lojtland
Angelmethode: FF
Köder: diverse Fliegen
Windrichtung: SO bis SW
Windstärke: 3-6
Himmel: von stark bewölkt bis heiter
Fisch: 1x Mefo ca. 35 cm braun

Hatt' nich' sollen sein #d


----------



## Team Flensburg 1 (28. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

Moin...
- mein erster Beitrag...

- zu den Fängen in der Apenrader Bucht: Waren am 26.11 auch dort fischen (mit Fliege)
- im Schongebiet #q direkt vor dem Einlauf des Baches standen mindestens 2 Angler -- etwa Ihr???? |gr: Hoffe doch nicht, nächstes Mal schießen die Dänen dann nicht nur auf die Enten!!! 

Fangbericht:
- 26.11. Eine blanke 45er auf Fliege (Dierk)
- Heute: Meine erste Forelle an der Fliegenrute (YES!)|supergri , leider untermassig, eine weitere verhauen; Fliege Myggi


----------



## mefohunter84 (29. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

@ Team Flensburg 1

Na dann mal ein kräftiges  *Petri Heil*  bezüglich der Meefos! #6 

Ja und dann an dieser Stelle ein herzliches  *Willkommen*  hier im AB und viel Spaß! #6


----------



## goeddoek (29. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

Moin, Team Flensburg 1 #h 

Auch von mir herzlich Willkommen|welcome: im AB und Petri Heil zu deinen Fängen #6 |schild-g


----------



## gerwinator (30. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

moin

heute: 13:30 - 16:30 in noer
wind: sw 3
wasser: leicht trüb
köder: stripper und schwarz/kupfer hansen
sonst: bisl nebelig
fisch: habe welche gesehen #h 

war eigentlich perfekt, leichte welle, trübes wasser, aber nix zu machen, hab einmal kurz n trupp an der oberfläche gesehen, waren aber gleich wieder weg. und dann kam wie letzte woche n fischer und hat den strand zugepflaster.... zweilagig #q


----------



## mefohunter84 (30. November 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

Wat ist schon "zweilagig"? #c 

Bei meinen letzten Schlepptouren standen die Netze von ca. 4m Wassertiefe bis 15m Wassertiefe. Und das nicht nur in drei Reihen, sondern auch vertikal zum Strand in Abständen von ca. 1km!!! |uhoh:  #d   Also ich habe auch schon so manch "Netzattagge" gesehen, aber das war nun wirklich zum :v 
Alle 200 - 300m die Köder wieder raus, weil du nicht weist, wie die Netze verlaufen! #d   Aber Fisch gab es ja trotzdem!   #h


----------



## Fischbox (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

Ich kann auch noch Fisch vermelden.  #6
Hab mein Glück gestern von 13.30 Uhr bis 17.30 Uhr in WH versucht. Fisch war jede Menge da. 
Die Grönländer sind lustig gesprungen und zwei dicke Trutten habe ich an der Wasseroberfläche erschreckt. Ich konnte leider nur noch den Schwall sehen. Ich tippe einmal auf ca.60 und einmal auf 70+. Anschließend hatte ich richtig weiche Knie aber auch unheimlichen Tatendrang. 

Einen guten Fisch habe ich auch longline released und eine (geschätzt)knapp massige Silberne konnte ich noch fangen, aber ihr wisst ja selber wie glitschig die Dinger sind, wenn sie gerade mal die 40cm überschritten haben . 

Köder: Hansen Grej 18, Hakuma Sild Rot-Schwarz 15 

Das alles bei SW 3 und 8°C Wassertemperatur. Niedrigwasser, leicht angetrübt.


----------



## BMW (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

Hi ich wollte morgen mal mein Glück an der Steilküste von Sierksdorf versuchen.
Problem ich weiß nicht wie genau ich dort hin kommen soll.
Ich würde mich sehr über eine Wegbeschreibung freuen.

Ps: Ich komme von der A1 aus Richtung Lübeck
:m


----------



## Malte (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

Wer suchet, der findet *Scherz*

laut Angelführer so:
A1 bis Abfahrt Neustadt Süd. Richtung Sierksdorf. Gegenüber dem parkplatz "Hansapark" links abbiegen "Am Fahrenkrog". Am Sportcenter vorbeifahren. Am Ende Wendehammer mit Parkplatz.


----------



## Gnilftz (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

Wenn aus Lübeck kommst, solltest Du Eutin abfahren, dann Richtung Hansapark (2x Links halten) an der Fussgängerbrücke vom Parkplatz Hansapark rechts abbiegen. die Str. bis zum Ende (Wendehammer) durch fahren. Wenden und dann rechts parken. An der Schranke vorbei geht es Richtung Steilufer...


----------



## BMW (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

Vielen Dank für die tollen Anfahrtsbechreibungen.:m
Bericht folgt morgen.


----------



## Seatrout (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

Ich will hier keine Anfahrtsbeschreibung lesen , was soll denn die Kacke?

Ich geh jetzt fischen und schreibe auch danach was vom Fischen und nicht wie ich da hin gekommen bin!!

Schönen Tag noch

Schönen Gruß Seatrout


----------



## Locke (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*



> Ich will hier keine Anfahrtsbeschreibung lesen , was soll denn die Kacke?


1. Einfach wechgucken
2. Hilfsbereitschaft und Anglerboard!
Hier wird geholfen.

Jetzt läufst Du natürlich Gefahr, dass Dir der _Lübecker_ alle Fische wegfängt.
Also würde ich vorschlagen, Du fährst nach Sierksdorf und lernst BMW kennen. Vielleicht hat er auch einen Tip für Dich!?

just my 2 cents

locke


----------



## Fischbox (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*



Locke schrieb:


> 1. Einfach wechgucken
> 2. Hilfsbereitschaft und Anglerboard!
> Hier wird geholfen.
> 
> ...



|good: Damit wurde eigentlich alles gesagt.

@Seatrout

Geh schnell ans Wasser, dann bist du auch ruckzuck wieder entspannt#d


----------



## Malte (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

Meine Güte, immer locker durch die Hose atmen!


----------



## Blauortsand (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

@seatrout

Was soll denn daran schlimm sein mit ner wegbeschreibung???

Stimme da mit den Vorpostern kompletto überein dass man dann doch eher helfen sollte!

habe mir gerade mal deine beiträge angeschaut in diesem threat sucht Du z.B. nach GPS Punketn für die Ostsee und dir wurde auch geholfen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=79913

Echt keine Ahnung - Futterneid???


----------



## marioschreiber (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*



Blauortsand schrieb:


> @seatrout
> 
> Was soll denn daran schlimm sein mit ner wegbeschreibung???
> 
> ...



Klassisches Eigentor ! |supergri

Ist ja auch nicht so das das der Geheimplatz schlechthin wäre .......!


----------



## Gnilftz (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*



Blauortsand schrieb:


> Echt keine Ahnung - Futterneid???



Moinsen,

ich tippe mal, dass es den Knaben stört, dass hier auch noch was anderes als Fangmeldungen steht. |rolleyes 
Ist vielleicht n büschen verspannt der Kleine, da er noch gar nicht gemerkt hat, dass die aktuellen Fangmeldungen ab gestern in einem anderen Thread stehen...:q :q :q


----------



## Tyron (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

So, genug Jokes auf Seatrouts Haupt...
Will jetzt hier auch mal wieder was "fischiges" Lesen Mädels. Also, ab ans Wasser! Ich hab leider die nächsten 2 Wochen keine Zeit dazu...


----------



## gerwinator (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

tyron du knalltüte |supergri , wenn du was "fischiges" lesen willst musst du mal im aktuellen monat gucken #h :m


----------



## FlöthiFischFänger (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

Mööööp, was ist denn hier los ? Da schaut man mal ein paar Tage nicht ins AB und schon ist hier Zwergenaufstand angesagt, oder wie ?
Ich kann Seatrout nur zustimmen, hier sollen Infos zu Fängen und Fotos gepostet werden und keine Anfahrtsbeschreibungen, das könnt ihr per PN regeln oder einfach mal map24.de benutzen ? Da kann man sich die Wegbeschreibung auch gleich ausdrucken lassen. Könnt ihr euch doch sonst eh nicht merken...

Schönen Gruß aus Köln.

P.S. Wer mich besuchen will: Mommsenstr. 105, 50935 Köln
Aus Kiel kommend fahrt ihr einfach die A7 bis HH, dann auf die A1, an Bremen, Münster, Dortmund, Wuppertal vorbei und dann seid ihr auch schon fast da. Dann in den Stadtteil Lindenthal (ist ausgeschildert) und dann von der Dürener Str. in die Mommsenstr einbiegen, ganz einfach.
So 5 1/2 Stunden solltet ihr aber schon einplanen. Tscöö


----------



## Tyron (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*



gerwinator schrieb:


> tyron du knalltüte |supergri , wenn du was "fischiges" lesen willst musst du mal im aktuellen monat gucken #h :m


 

#q ....:m 
danke. 
Kein weiterer Kommentar zu meiner Doofheit


----------



## der_Jig (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*



FlöthiFischFänger schrieb:


> Mööööp, was ist denn hier los ? Da schaut man mal ein paar Tage nicht ins AB und schon ist hier Zwergenaufstand angesagt, oder wie ?
> Ich kann Seatrout nur zustimmen, hier sollen Infos zu Fängen und Fotos gepostet werden und keine Anfahrtsbeschreibungen, das könnt ihr per PN regeln oder einfach mal map24.de benutzen ? Da kann man sich die Wegbeschreibung auch gleich ausdrucken lassen. Könnt ihr euch doch sonst eh nicht merken...
> 
> Schönen Gruß aus Köln.
> ...


 


good posting!:m


----------



## Blauortsand (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

oha da beschwert sich gleich das ganze großdorschteam - schön das ihr zusammenhaltet aber denkt mal drüber nach, dass wenn wer nach hilfe fragt, diese dann auch bekommt!
Da könnt Ihr eure Postings gegenseitig immer wieder loben wird auch nichts an der hilfsbereitschaft anderer ändern!!!
Inzwischen stänkert Ihr ja auch schon in 2 Threats dazu dass macht das ja fast unübersichtlich!


----------



## Pikepauly (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

@jelle
good posting!

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## BMW (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

Habt ihr nichts anderes zu tun als euch über eine wegbeschreibung zu ärgern das finde ich schon ziemlich arm.
Ich bin neu hier im anglerboard und wusste nun mal nicht wo ich sonst fragen sollte.
Natürlich bin ich für kritik offen aber nur für konstruktive.
Wie wäre es einfach mal zu schreiben wo man solche fragen stellen soll und kann.;+

Lg


----------



## marioschreiber (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*



BMW schrieb:


> Wie wäre es einfach mal zu schreiben wo man solche fragen stellen soll und kann.;+
> 
> Lg



Genau das scheint das Problem zu sein !
Ich habe den Eindruck das hier von einigen gar keine Anfahrtsbeschreibungen oder Ortsangaben erwünscht sind ! 

@Jelle:#6


----------



## Hurricaneangler (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

@BMW

das ist hier halt so im Anglerboard ,
ich lese hier eh nur damit ich nach meinem Arbeitstag mal wieder richtig was zu lachen habe #h über den ganzen Schwachsinn über den sich einige Leute hier aufregen!!!



wenn Du Anfahrtsbeschreibungen haben willst sag bescheid !!!
Gruß


----------



## Seatrout (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*



Hurricaneangler schrieb:


> @BMW
> 
> das ist hier halt so im Anglerboard ,
> ich lese hier eh nur damit ich nach meinem Arbeitstag mal wieder richtig was zu lachen habe #h über den ganzen Schwachsinn über den sich einige Leute hier aufregen!!!
> ...


 

Genau so seh ich das auch.Ich finde das Anglerboard ist eine gute Sache für viele gute Tips.

Wir Angler werden zwar immer mehr ,aber so viele sind wir nu auch nicht,also warum nicht hier ein bischen organisieren!

Ich denke nur,dass viele manche Sachen ein bischen zu ernst nehmen.KLar,hab ich hier schon von einigen Sachen profitiert und das ist ja auch Sinn der Sache.Manchem hab ich auch ,hoffe ich ,gehofen.

Ein bischen Spaß muss sein.Klar,ist das in wirklichkeit kein Ding mit den Wegbeschreibung.
Leider ist heute die Gesellschaft viel zu unsozal,aber es gibt eben auch noch Ausnahmen#6 

Also Leute nichts für ungut und noch einen schönen Tag!

Viele Grüße Seatrout


----------



## Stutenandy (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

Die Gesellschaft kann immer nur so sozial sein, wie jeder bereit ist sich selbst aktiv einzubringen. Nun eine solch allgemeine Redewendung hier zu erwähnen löst nicht das Problem, sondern heizt es unnötig an...


----------



## der_Jig (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

Man man man, dass das hier wieder so ausartet war ja eigentlich vorprogrammiert. Die kleine Stichellei von Seatrout sollte man nun auch nicht wirklich zu ernst nehmen, denn vielleicht hört der ein oder andere ja auch die Kritik heraus, welche sich an diejenigen richtet, die hier jeden Tag nichts besseres zu tun haben, als irgendwen, irgendwie blöd von der Seite anzumachen, alles nur, aus Frust, Langeweile, keine Ahnung...

@jelle: Das Anglerboard ist ja auch zum Austausch da, ich mein wofür sonst, außer natürlich als Beschäftigungtherapie für die armen Kerle, die zu Haus sitzen und wie gesagt, jeden hier hoch nehmen müssen.

Denke, bzw. ich weiß, dass Seatrout sich hier nur oberflächlich über die Wegbeschreibung geärgert hat, ihm gings darum, dass hier wirklich viel zu viele "Deppen" rumhängen, die nichts weiter können als Motzen, Pöbeln und hitzige Situationen noch anstacheln...

Ich hab auch schon viele PN´s bekommen, wo ich von "Neulingen" zum Thema Meeresfischen befragt worden bin und da nehm ich mir auch gern die Zeit, denen zu helfen, denn wir haben ja nun alle mal angefangen und das ist nun auch wirklich nicht das Problem. Auch so eine Wegbeschreibung ist eigentlich eine ganz klare Sache, dass man Sie hier findet, bzw. hier jemanden fragt... Auch wenn wir die Sache nun ein bischen hochgezogen haben und uns vielleicht nicht in der gewöhnten Ausdrucksweise bemerkbar gemacht haben, so denke ich, sollte jetzt diese Einzelsituation mal gestoppt werden. 

Mein Problem ist es halt wirklich nur, dass es eigentlich hier in jedem Thema zu einer Grundsatzdiskussion ausartet und mich es irgendwie nur noch nervt, da man hier doch eigentlich seine Erfahrungen austauschen, teilen, erweitern möchte und sich nicht von irgendwelchen Dahergelaufenen noch einen mitgeben lassen muss... Das ist einfach Mist... und Fischen ist bei mir eine Sache, genau von diesen Dingen Abstand zu halten... indirekt gehört auch das Anglerboard und damit auch ihr zum Fischen, aber die meisten hier, machen mich echt kirre...

So viel dazu und ich freu mich sogar, wenn ich nette PN´s bekommen, in denen ich einfach nur helfen kann!

...und raus...


----------



## duck_68 (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

Diese Diskussion um "unsinnige Postings" erinnert mich ganz stark an diese Geschichte hier:


Als ich das gelesen hatte musste ich an das AB denken 

Wie viele Forenmitglieder braucht man zum Wechseln einer Glühbirne?

Einen, der die Glühbirne auswechselt und im Off-Topic postet, dass sie
ausgewechselt wurde.

14 die ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht haben und vorschlagen, wie man die
Birne anders hätte wechseln können.

7 die auf Gefahren beim Wechseln hinweisen.

3 die fragen, wozu der Threadstarter überhaupt eine Glühbirne braucht.

5 die der Regierung die Schuld daran geben, dass die Glühbirne
durchgebrannt ist.

3 die finden, dass es die Opposition auch nicht besser gemacht hätte.

1 Irrer der behauptet den Typ gekannt zu haben der die Glühbirne
erfunden hat.

8 die auf Tipp- und Grammatikfehler in den vorherigen Beiträgen
hinweisen.

12 die den Grammatikfanatikern ihren Hass entgegenschleudern und sie
als arrogante Wichtigtuer beschimpfen.

25 die die Rechtschreibfehler in den Hasspostings korrigieren.

6 die darüber diskutieren, ob es Glühbirne oder Leuchtkörper heißt.

6 weitere die die vorherigen 6 als anal-fixiert beschimpfen.

3 Alt-Forumsmitglieder die wissen, dass die Glühbirnendiskussion vor
zwei Jahren schon mal stattgefunden hat, Leute zitieren, die keiner
mehr kennt, und dem Urheber der Beitragsfolge vorwerfen, das ganze
geklaut zu haben um zu ähnlichem Ruhm zu gelangen wie der Typ damals.

32 die strengstens darauf hinweisen, dass die Glühbirnendiskussion
nicht ins Off-Topic gehört und woanders hätte gepostet werden müssen.

36 die sich über die beste Glühbirnenwechselmethode streiten, wo man
die besten Glühbirnen kaufen kann, welche Glühbirnenmarke am besten
mit der Methode funktioniert und welche Glühbirnen überhaupt nichts
taugen.

12 die mit den angeblich untauglichen Glühbirnen prima zurechtkommen
und den Vorpostern vorwerfen, sie seien Händler oder Hersteller, die
im Forum Schleichwerbung betreiben.

5 die den Fans der geschmähten Glühbirnenmarke vorwerfen, sie säßen eh
den ganzen Tag im Dunkeln und hätten daher keine Ahnung von Glühbirnen.

3 die darauf hinweisen, dass sie Beleuchter sind und daher genau
wüssten, wovon sie reden.

4 die betonen, wer lesen könne sei klar im Vorteil.

2 die wie immer auf die Suchfunktion verweisen.

6 die sich über den schlechten Kundenservice in Baumärkten beschweren.

2 die behaupten, ihr Baumarktpersonal sei nett und in Amerika sei es
auch nicht besser.

11 die darauf hinweisen, dass es ja auch Fachgeschäfte gibt und man
nur das bekäme, wofür man auch bezahlt.

4 die sich in einer Diskussion über die Hitzefestigkeit von
Lampenschirmen verzetteln.

13 die darauf hinweisen, das sei nun wirklich OT und man möge doch
bitte einen neuen Thread dafür aufmachen.

3 die diese Aufforderung völlig ignorieren.

19 die verschiedene Internetadressen posten, wo man geeignete
Glühbirnen anschauen kann.

7 die darauf hinweisen, dass die URLs teilweise inkorrekt sind und die
korrigierten Adressen posten.

3 die das gleiche schreiben wie ihre Vorposter, mit dem dazueditierten
Satz "Oh, du warst schneller".

2 die in wüste Beschimpfungen ausbrechen, weil sie das vorherige
Posting als Angriff missverstanden haben.

22 die die längsten Postings komplett zitieren, mit dem Zusatz "Volle
Zustimmung!".

7 deren Postings nur aus obszönen Smileys bestehen.

8 die innerhalb von 1 Stunde 50 Beiträge posten. Alle vertreten zwar
die gleichen Meinungen, reden aber die ganze Zeit aneinander vorbei
und antworten sehr klug, obwohl sie sich die ganze Zeit zu fragen
scheinen, wie das Gesagte jetzt eigentlich gemeint ist.

7 die nur durch die große Zahl der Postings auf die Diskussion
aufmerksam geworden sind und von der Beitragsfolge gerade mal die
letzten zwei Kommentare gelesen haben, um sich jetzt richtig ins Zeug
zu legen, weil sie sich unbedingt an einer hitzigen Debatte beteiligen
wollen.

9 die den 7 Vorherigen erklären dass das alles entweder schon gesagt
oder hinreichend widerlegt wurde.

einer, der ein überbreites Bild seiner Glühbirne einstellt, so dass
man von nun an horizontal scrollen muss, um die Texte zu lesen.

3 die fragen, wie man denn Bilder einstellen kann.

5 die auf die FAQ hinweisen und darum bitten, beim Thema zu bleiben.

2 Newbies, die die Löschung Ihres Accounts verlangen, weil dies ein
blödes Forum sei.

8 die die frustrierten Newbies umstimmen wollen.

2 die das Gebaren hier eines Kindergartens als würdig befinden weil
hier überhaupt niemand Plan davon zu haben scheint, worum es denn
eigentlich geht.

7 die beschließen, aus der Diskussion auszusteigen, da das "Niveau
jetzt zu niedrig" sei.

3 die hämisch darauf hinweisen, dass den 7 das Niveau immer dann zu
niedrig wird, wenn ihnen die Argumente ausgehen.

und 1 User, der den Thread nach 6 Monaten wieder ausgräbt, damit alles
von vorne losgeht...



Das ist irgendie auch "AB-LIVE"!!!


oder???


Viele Grüße

Martin *wink*


----------



## Torsk1 (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

Martin Obelt@

22 die die längsten Postings komplett zitieren, mit dem Zusatz "Volle
Zustimmung!".



|good: :q :q :q


----------



## marioschreiber (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*



Torsk1 schrieb:


> Martin Obelt@
> 
> 22 die die längsten Postings komplett zitieren, mit dem Zusatz "Volle
> Zustimmung!".
> ...



Da stimme ich dir zu !!!



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Diese Diskussion um "unsinnige Postings" erinnert mich ganz stark an diese Geschichte hier:
> 
> 
> Als ich das gelesen hatte musste ich an das AB denken
> ...


----------



## duck_68 (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

Jetzt müssen wir nur noch die nächsten sechs Monate abwarten um die Chose noch mal aufzuwärmen:q :q :q 

Aber irgendwie ist an der Geschichte doch ein Fünkchen Wahrheit dran....#6 



PS. Ich "spamme" hier nur, weil dieser Thread bereits durch die "Dezember-Fänge" ersetzt wurde 

Viele Grüße und trotzdem viel Erfolg im neuen Monat#6 


Martin#h


----------



## GraFrede (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

Bald wird hier sowieso nur noch rumgesabbelt,wenn die Quallen das vollendet haben, was wir alle noch nicht ganz geschafft haben.(was für unsere t4 oberschlauen hier)


----------



## Gnilftz (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*



GraFrede schrieb:


> (was für unsere t4 oberschlauen hier)



#d 
Normal is dat nich mit Dir... fängt Christian mehr als Du oder wat soll das Gepiekse? |uhoh:


----------



## Dorschdiggler (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*



			
				Gnilftz schrieb:
			
		

> #d
> Normal is dat nich mit Dir... fängt Christian mehr als Du oder wat soll das Gepiekse? |uhoh:



Lass ma' gut sein Heiko.....

Der Typ ist nicht ganz knusper.....
Schreibt alle zwei drei Wochen etwas hier rein (bisher eh' nur unqualifiziertes Gesabbel) und geilt sich mit allergrösster Wahrscheinlichkeit daran auf, wenn jemand etwas gereizt reagiert.
Am besten einfach die Ignorierfunktion nutzen und schon ist wieder Ruhe  und ein paar hübsche leere Stellen, bei denen man dann genau weiss, dass man mal wieder um ein gutes Stück tumbes Dummgeschreibsel herumgekommen ist :q


----------



## goeddoek (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*



GraFrede schrieb:


> Bald wird hier sowieso nur noch rumgesabbelt,wenn die Quallen das vollendet haben, was wir alle noch nicht ganz geschafft haben.(was für unsere t4 oberschlauen hier)



|muahah: 

Na, also #6 

Ich hatte mir schon Sorgen :q :q  gemacht, weil hier kein Posting von Dir erschien. Nun weiss ich ja, dass es Dir gut geht #h 

Schön, wenn man sich auf die Leute verlassen kann   :q :q

Bastel Dir doch ein eigenes Forum für Dich gaaanz allein. Dann hast Du die absolute Gewissheit, dass Du dich nicht mit solchen Nasen rumärgern musst


----------



## Nordangler (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

Ich finde der GraFrede sollte evtl. mal eine Verwarnung bekommen.
Nicht ein vernünftiges Posting hier, sondern nur Laber, Laber, Laber.
Naja sind halt seine geistigen Ergüsse.

Sven


----------



## Truttafriend (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*



GraFrede schrieb:


> Bald wird hier sowieso nur noch rumgesabbelt,wenn die Quallen das vollendet haben, was wir alle noch nicht ganz geschafft haben.(was für unsere t4 oberschlauen hier)







Ich verstehe sowieso nicht warum du hier mitspielen möchtest. Ist doch gar nicht deine Welt.

T4-Fahrer, Oberschlaue, profilneurotische Mefoposter...

Da Trolle immer Trolle bleiben solltest du dir ein anderes Forum suchen.
Ist nur so´n gut gemeinter Rat.

Tim


----------



## Fischbox (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Ich finde der GraFrede sollte evtl. mal eine Verwarnung bekommen.
> Nicht ein vernünftiges Posting hier, sondern nur Laber, Laber, Laber.
> Naja sind halt seine geistigen Ergüsse.
> 
> Sven




Ich kann "komischerweise" gar keine Postings von ihm finden bzw. sehen...#c


----------



## Nordangler (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

Hat sich schon öfters hier zu Wort gemeldet. Aber leider nie etwas wirklich sinnvolles.
2-3 Beiträge waren ok. Der Rest naja!!
Schau mal hier.
>>>
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/search.php?searchid=2298308


Sven


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

Ich glaube Sven, das Posting von Fischbox hast Du nicht richtig verstanden.

Der scheint das einzig richtige gemacht zu haben, und  hat den komischen Vogel GraFrede (#d ) auf die Ignorliste gesetzt.


----------



## Torsk1 (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

Ich hab nichts gesagt!!!!


----------



## duck_68 (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

Ich auch nicht!!


----------



## Torsk1 (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

.............


----------



## Truttafriend (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

Ist es NICHT und hört mal mit den Spekulationen auf.


----------



## Torsk1 (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

Hätt ja sein können#c 

Sorry


----------



## ostseeangler27 (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*



GraFrede schrieb:


> Bald wird hier sowieso nur noch rumgesabbelt,wenn die Quallen das vollendet haben, was wir alle noch nicht ganz geschafft haben.(was für unsere t4 oberschlauen hier)


 
diesen "heiopei" einfach ausser acht lassen und zurück zum thema:m


----------



## Torsk1 (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*

Danke#6 #6


----------



## duck_68 (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2006*



Torsk1 schrieb:


> Danke#6 #6


----------

